# Round bale blind, long read and pic heavy



## HardCore85 (Sep 6, 2011)

any more pictures?


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

Next up were the sides. The side without the door was pretty easy. I had some old hog panels already, same guage but not near as long. On the two sides, I used different techniques. I really could't say which one was easier or better. On the side without the door, I cut the panel with 4"-8" over and just bent them in. I later tack welded those, but they were pretty sturdy already.








The other side was a little more difficult. The lessening amount of hog panel left determined the size and placement of the door. I used the remainder of my leftover 3/4" and 1" square tubing for a "door frame". I filled in the remainder of the side with the dwindling hog panel, piecing it together. For "hinges", I welded some 3/4" round to the door frame, and cut and re-welded the door to it. Again looking back, I should have spaced these out some to allow for the hay/straw/grass and chicken wire.








With the sides done, it was really time to stretch my lack of welding skills and tackle the windows. Keeping my kids and me in mind, I chose to two windows on each side and one on each end. Three skinny tall bow windows and three gun windows. I set the gun windows at a height where my kids and I both could use them. I have a cheap pop up blind, but the windows are useless when seated to anybody not 5' tall. I wanted this to be something the kids could use too. 
I had some 1" strap, so I used that to weld the windows to. I just used rebar for the window frames and some thinner hog panel for the windows. I again used the 3/4" round, but this time had the sense to set it out away 1" for the covering.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

With the structure done, it was time to cover it. I used the black plastic sheeting and a butt-load of the cheap duck tape. My intention was to get it as water-proof and smell-proof as possible. I used way too much duck tape, but really can one use too much duck tape? I wasn't worried about the tape holding the sheeting in place. I figure once I get the chicken wire and hay on, its not going anywhere. So the all the tape is to seal it and keep it in place until I get it covered.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

Since the hog panels are galvanized and the cheap tape was blue, I painted everything inside flat black.






















Now that it was nice and dark, I figured I needed a light. My camper shell on my pickup didn't have a light so I found this cool tent light at wally-world a couple of years ago. I like it so much I got one for this blind. Its $8.88 and casts a pretty good light. Unfortunately, they don't come in red or green. So I used some brake light repair lens tape,and now it has a pinkish techno tint.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

My bad, just realized on the end part earlier I said I did it two ways. One end I just bent the wire over, the other I clamped in place, welded it, and cut off the extra.
I hope to finish it tomorrow by attaching the chicken wire and stuffing it with hay, straw, grass, weeds, tumbleweeds, and whatever else I can find.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Nice! I've wanted to do this for a while, as it is now how easy I'd it to move? How many people does it take?


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job! It looks like a winner to me.


----------



## AndrewSmith (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome man! You went with steel sq tube? Once you get all the way done with that thing id like to know how easy it is to move around???


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't really moved it much yet. I'm pretty sure two people could move it easily. I'm still tinkering with the idea of putting two wheels on one end. Its not that heavy, only wire and plastic, plus the steel frame. Its just big.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

I officially hate chicken wire. If I do this again, I am not using that evil stuff. Anyways, I wanted to keep the integrity of the plastic sheeting so I wrapped the chicken wire around the bottom of the inside.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see this one complete. Looks amazing so far, appears well built and well thought out.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

I also got a pickup bed trailer full of hay ready to go. I figure I'll stuff the hay in the chicken wire I've got up so far and just go up, layer by layer.

And while I was working with the dreaded chicken wire from hades, the postman brought a pleasant surprise.













Cabelas has shoot through mesh windows on salefor some of their Lightning blinds. I ordered Mossy Oak Treestand camo, but its just grey. I also though I was ordering the set with two different sizes, but they are all the same. Oh well, I'll make them work...
Check their Bargain Cave.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

jonfinnell said:


> Can't wait to see this one complete. Looks amazing so far, appears well built and well thought out.


Yeah, mostly I just stole ideas from everybody else and made do with what I could afford. Some things I wish I'd done different, so I am trying to point those out so somebody else doesn't make the same mistakes.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks great so far. Keep adding pics as you take them. Awesome job and I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

You're more skilled than I... I'd have that in some sort of blind form, with bandaids all over my hands, probably missing an eye and making my way to the lake with some new fishing structure for the crappies!!!
I am not real good with wire ukey:


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

looks good.I am going to start mine here pretty quick


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

subscribed.....Looks good so far.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

OK, this sucker is going to be heavy. My wife and I moved it out into the yard so I could hay it. The hay in the chicken wire worked out pretty well. Ran out of chicken wire, so I'll have to get some more tomorrow. I just zip tied the next layer of chicken wire to the bottom wire. So far so good.






































Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That really looks good!


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

How much total cost do you have into making that. What is the total estimated time you have into it and what about the weight.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> How much total cost do you have into making that. What is the total estimated time you have into it and what about the weight.


Cost: $20 each for the hog panels, already had the steel for the base, $17 for plastic sheeting, 2-3 rolls of duck tape, about $15 in zip-ties, so far I've gone through 6 cans of flat black paint (I bought 3 cans of Majestic, but the 93 cent Wally-world stuff works better), other costs include stuff I've run out of or broke or had to replace (drill bit, welder wire, straps, bungee cords), and stuff just to make it cooler (thermometer, LED tent light, shoot-thru mesh). Probably $130, but some I didn't have to spend and some I should have spent more, but it was over about three weeks time so it was spread out across a couple of paychecks.

Time: I've spent two full days, and about 4-5 nights after work. Probably at least 40 hours. But I'm a little OCD, so it might take a normal person half that.

Weight: Without the hay, I could lift it up by myself (just not move it very far cuz of the size). I'm compressing the hay pretty tight and some places its only about 1" thick and others it up to 5" thick. I'm guesstimating that I'm probably adding another 100 lbs in hay. So, I don't know, maybe around 250 lbs.


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wondering why you felt the inside of the blind needed to be painted even though it was already black? Also i didn't see but exactly how far do you have to move this thing to get it where you want it? Don't get me wrong it looks awesome but wow that is a ton of work, but should last quite a long time..


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great. Ima start on one here soon. Fig out a way to attach a set of removeable wheels and a handle . Maybe some 3/4 square stock welded to the front bottom side frame slide the handle in and pick it up. Maybe some old riding lawnmower tires for the back in to tubeing. Should make for an easy field move when needed 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> Just wondering why you felt the inside of the blind needed to be painted even though it was already black? Also i didn't see but exactly how far do you have to move this thing to get it where you want it? Don't get me wrong it looks awesome but wow that is a ton of work, but should last quite a long time..


"Since the hog panels are galvanized and the cheap tape was blue, I painted everything inside flat black." I only have to move it 8' onto a trailer and 8' off the trailer.



bherendeen05 said:


> Looks great. Ima start on one here soon. Fig out a way to attach a set of removeable wheels and a handle . Maybe some 3/4 square stock welded to the front bottom side frame slide the handle in and pick it up. Maybe some old riding lawnmower tires for the back in to tubeing. Should make for an easy field move when needed
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same, in fact I was looking at lawnmower tires earlier today. What I'm trying to figure out is how to hinge or pivot the wheels so it sits flush on the ground.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

Not much progress today. Ever disassemble and reassemble a round bale in 50mph winds? Not fun. Only second to the game of "throw arm load of hay in the air into huge wire basket in 40mph winds." Still picking hay out of my ears and belly button. I did get a chance to see how it would react in such strong winds though. I had already planned on using a t-post or two to stake it down. With 30mph winds and gusts to 50, it rocked a little but didn't go anywhere. The cheap blue 200mph milspec tape on the door gave out at about 40mph.


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great so far, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dcubed said:


> I was thinking the same, in fact I was looking at lawnmower tires earlier today. What I'm trying to figure out is how to hinge or pivot the wheels so it sits flush on the ground.


How about removeable axles? When you get it where you want it just lift up the blind and pull the axle out and set it back down. Someone makes a fiberglass box blind with this feature, can't remember who though.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's what I was thinkin weld ya a small tube on top the frame and slide a piece of cold roll steel threw it with a spacer then put the wheels on and cotter pin em then remove after the move 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

*Finally finished!*
































Still have to figure out something for the crack in the door. I wanted to get it out before muzzle-loader season, but since it starts in about 7 hours, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## iowa stomper (Nov 5, 2010)

How is this holding up for you. Looks great hope it has produced for you.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

*In the field*


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Holy AWESOME!


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

See?... I don't care who you are, that is just a *huge batch of cool* right there! NICELY DONE!!!


----------



## mcinfantry (May 12, 2009)

I would SO sleep in there.


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice! I may have to think about one of those for next season.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Wow...brilliant! 

:77:


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

To all doing this or thinking about doing this: the two things I wished I had done different would be using tarps instead of the black plastic sheeting and, although the hay and chicken wire worked, I would use this a soil erosion mat like this https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381932_200381932.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks great,nice job.Any picks of it with the windows open?Curious to see that.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

*windows*

Here's some of the windows before I covered them.


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

i think this has to be the best DIY project on here


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you tried shooting a bow out of it yet or are you only going to gun hunt out of it? I saw one like this at a trade show and man are they nice. If you cant stay warm in this, you may not want to hunt at all. You did an awesome job on this. How is the straw holding up now that it's in the field and elements?


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

beargrizzly said:


> Have you tried shooting a bow out of it yet or are you only going to gun hunt out of it? I saw one like this at a trade show and man are they nice. If you cant stay warm in this, you may not want to hunt at all. You did an awesome job on this. How is the straw holding up now that it's in the field and elements?


I just put it out Tuesday, but it sat in my yard for about a week. It seems to be doing fine. I watched it in 50mph winds and it only rocked a little, and that was un-staked. Now it has two t-posts holding it down and I'm pretty sure its not going anywhere. The tall skinny windows are for bow-hunting. I practiced with my bow both standing and sitting and these work nicely. The other square windows are for rifle; a little lower than usual tho for the young'ns. Its been raining here since about midnight with strong winds and I'm heading out in couple of hours, so I'll either use it or at least check on it then.


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn. You need to give the patent office a call. BEFORE I DO!


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

beargrizzly said:


> Have you tried shooting a bow out of it yet or are you only going to gun hunt out of it? I saw one like this at a trade show and man are they nice. If you cant stay warm in this, you may not want to hunt at all. You did an awesome job on this. How is the straw holding up now that it's in the field and elements?


This is an awesome project - subscribed - but am concerned about being able to shoot from it. Looking forward to hearing more.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dcubed said:


> View attachment 1193103
> View attachment 1193104





Connor said:


> See?... I don't care who you are, that is just a *huge batch of cool* right there! NICELY DONE!!!





mcinfantry said:


> I would SO sleep in there.





TheScOuT said:


> Wow...brilliant!
> 
> :77:


awesome! nice work and I am sure the deer won't even notice the crack in the door... they may notice the sound of the crack of that muzzle loader going off, but not the door!


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Really nice.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

The only thing different I would do is not use zip ties. They will get brittle and break after a while. Still an awesome build though.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

Washi said:


> The only thing different I would do is not use zip ties. They will get brittle and break after a while. Still an awesome build though.


Thanks! The zip-ties were pretty much hust to hold it together while it was being built. All structural parts are welded. I am using some for the chicken wire, but I have stashed some bailing wire in the blind for if/when they start failing. I did buy some expensive ones that are supposed to be UV resistant, but time will tell.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Dcubed said:


> Thanks! The zip-ties were pretty much hust to hold it together while it was being built. All structural parts are welded. I am using some for the chicken wire, but I have stashed some bailing wire in the blind for if/when they start failing. I did buy some expensive ones that are supposed to be UV resistant, but time will tell.


They would work very well for that. I wasn't quite sure if you were just using them to hold things together while you worked or not.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it looks great! I think the only thing Iwould do is add maybe some paint or something in a spiral pattern to make it look like a rolled bale.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is hands down the coolest diy bale blind i've seen !


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll take 2


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Dcubed said:


> Thanks! The zip-ties were pretty much hust to hold it together while it was being built. All structural parts are welded. I am using some for the chicken wire, but I have stashed some bailing wire in the blind for if/when they start failing. I did buy some expensive ones that are supposed to be UV resistant, but time will tell.


I know this is an ancient thread, anyone have some pictures of people sitting/standing while drawing a bow in one of these? Think me and my brothers might put one together here soon and I was wondering since I'm fairly lanky 6'3ish with long legs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice setup


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job, that's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commonfolksoutdoors (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome design, looks like I just found myself a new project. I know this is an old thread, but have you had any success out of it?


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

dude this is sick. What a great build. Not only can you say I built that but you can recall later all the great memories that your going to have hunting with your kids. Awesome job just plain awesome.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like you would sweat your balls off in that thing. lol.


----------

